# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Al 22 dagen overtijd test negatief!

## pascalle

hoi allemaal,

Ik moest om precies te zijn 22 dagen geleden ongesteld worden! Na vijf dagen had ik een test gedaan negatief die dag moest ik ook weer me pil innemen had daarom ook me dokter gebeld en die zei als je een kinderwens heb dan is het niet verstandig om aan de pil te beginnen! Dus ben gestropt ik zou al in dit jaar gaan stoppen omdat ik en me vriend een kinderwens hebben :Smile:  11 dagen geleden ging ik naar de toilet en verloor in me urine slijm (wit) en een licht bruin propje was ook slijm heel vies maar moet het toch ff zeggen :Stick Out Tongue:  Nu 22 dagen verder ben ik nog steeds niet ongesteld. Ik heb nooit problemen gehad met me ongesteldheid ik ben nu in de 30 en was 15 of 16 dat ik aan de pil begon. wie ohh wie kan mij raad geven want je zit toch in spanning en je hoopt er toch op...nou weet ik dat je je rustig moet houden en het beter is als je der niet teveel mee bezig bent maar toch..me dokter zei dat me lichaam mischien in de war is en dat me menstruatie lang weg kan blijven. Lijkt wel nu het toch is begonnen en we willen nu graag een baby dat het tegen gaat zitten terwijl het altijd goed is geweest :Confused:  Je leest en hoort zoveel verhalen dat je er gek van word  :EEK!:  de ! zegt dat de ander dat die zegt weer een test hoeft niet altijd betrouwbaar te zijn iemand kon laatst pas zien na 28 dagen dat ze zwanger was en die bleek al on 3 weken zwanger te zijn en die had daarvoor ook veel testen gedaan die negatief waren.. ik weet het niet meer

----------


## Sylvia93

Wanneer je stopt met de pil kan het lichaam inderdaad verward raken waardoor de menstruatie vaak wat maanden uitblijft. 
Wanneer je zeker wilt weten of je zwanger bent kun je een afspraak maken bij de huisarts, deze kan testen op een zwangerschap en is vaak ook een stuk betrouwbaarder dan de testen die je thuis kunt doen.
Even een afspraak maken bij de huisarts dus om alle onzekerheden weg te houden!

----------

